# Skype



## Markus (3 März 2006)

servus,

wer von euch benutzt skype? www.skype.com

habe schon oft davon gehört, habe mir gerade mal die mühe gemacht das zu installieren.

von mühe darf keine rede sein, war ne sache von 5 minuten...

habe leider noch keinen mit dem ich das testen kann, könnte euch ja mal melden: "MarkUhl"

was haltet ihr davon?
also ich finde das teil klasse...

demnächst gibts wieder ein kleines update an der forensoftware, das forum wird dann ebenfalls skype unterstüzen. wie das genau aussieht kann ich noch nicht sagen....

markus


----------



## Immergewinner (4 März 2006)

Servus,

ich nutze auch Skype, privat und beruflich. Wenn ich mal im Ausland arbeite und einen Internetanschluss habe dann erledige ich alle meine Telefonate per Skype, ist praktisch und vorallem günstigt. Einfach das Skypeout-Konto per Kreditkarte aufladen und man kann fast jede Festnetz- oder Handynummer auf der Welt sehr günstig anrufen, auch wenn man von Deutschland ins Ausland anrufen möchte (vor allem auf Handys) ist es richtig günstig. Die Sprachqualität ist richtig gut auch bei langsameren Anschlüssen.
Ist echt ne Super Sache zumal man innerhalb des Netzes Kostenfrei telefonieren kann.

Mein Nich ist --> Immergewinner

Gruss


----------



## Lipperlandstern (4 März 2006)

Skype ist cool..... Ich seh gleich welcher von unseren Kollegen am PC sitzt  .... wir nutzen es auch meist bei Auslandseinsätzen.

Mein Skype-Name : siehe oben


----------



## Markus (4 März 2006)

ich kann keinen lipperlandstern finden...


----------



## seeba (4 März 2006)

Schau doch mal ins Profil. Da kann man seinen Skype-Namen eintragen!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (4 März 2006)

Genau... in der Nachricht auf das Skype-Profil drücken............ (oben rechts ;-) )


----------



## Markus (4 März 2006)

@seeba
hast du auch skype?
sollten mal wegen dem treffen reden...


----------



## seeba (4 März 2006)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> @seeba
> hast du auch skype?
> sollten mal wegen dem treffen reden...



Ich werde es mir zulegen!


----------



## Markus (4 März 2006)

dann mach!!!


----------



## Suschi-S7 (4 März 2006)

is ein sehr praktisches tool...... wenn schreiben zulange dauert *g*


----------



## lorenz2512 (4 März 2006)

Hallo,
super, kein großer Zinober, klappt wunderbar.


----------



## Bjoern (14 März 2006)

Hallo,

Hat irgend jemand schon Erfahrung mit "Babble" gesammelt ?
http://www.babble.net/

Mich interessiert, moeglichst kostenguenstig vom Ausland in das deutsche Festnetz (nicht Mobilfunk...) zu telefonieren...

Bjoern


----------



## plc_tippser (15 März 2006)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:
			
		

> Skype ist cool..... Ich seh gleich welcher von unseren Kollegen am PC sitzt  .... wir nutzen es auch meist bei Auslandseinsätzen.
> 
> Mein Skype-Name : siehe oben


 
Ich kann keinen "siehe oben" finden???


----------



## MatMer (15 März 2006)

guck mal er hat den Skype button hinter seinem Nick im Forum stehen,
dort erfährst du auch seinen Skype Namen


----------



## plc_tippser (15 März 2006)

MatMer schrieb:
			
		

> guck mal er hat den Skype button hinter seinem Nick im Forum stehen,
> dort erfährst du auch seinen Skype Namen


 
Ah, gar nicht gesehen, hatte nach Lipperlandstern gesucht <Pein> Also aus Scha?

pt


----------



## Kurt (15 März 2006)

Hallo,
was verursacht den das so an Traffic (zB.: eine Stunde aktiv Quatschen).

kurt


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 März 2006)

Weia.... da hab ich ja Verwirrung geschaffen 

Mein Skype-Name... "axschna" 

Grüsse

Axel


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 März 2006)

Hallo,

habe mich mit Skype noch kaum befasst, welche Hardware
haben Sie den so im Einsatz? 

Headset am PC oder IP-Telefon? Immer ist die Qualität 
nicht brauchbar, ein Bekannter von mir hört sich immer 
an, als ob er aus einer schleudernden Waschmaschine 
anruft - deswegen die Frage nach der Hardware ...

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 März 2006)

Ich hab Skype auf einem HP Notebook nx8220 mit Lautsprecher und Micro installiert und quatsche einfach in mein Notebook .... geht wie verrückt (oder Markus ) ??????

Gruss

Axel


----------



## Markus (15 März 2006)

Lipperlandsternch schrieb:
			
		

> geht wie verrückt (oder Markus ) ??????


 
jupp, obertittengeil...


jabe als anbindung dsl2000
habe aber auch schon zu zweit darüber telefoniert.


habe noch so ein billig headset von dem ich nur das micro nutze, also lautsprecher eben meine pc lautsprecher.

webcam habe ich leider nicht, ahbe aber shcon bilder von kollegen gesehen.


p4 2,53 und mikrige 512mb ram


----------



## Bjoern (16 März 2006)

Eine super geniale Sache dieses Skype. Das gesamte System hat mich schwer beeindruckt, vorallem das unproblematische installieren und aktivieren. Die Sprachqualität, zumindest mit meinem ADSL Anschluß hier in USA, ist oberste Klasse. Toll auch, daß Gespräche zwischen Skype usern kostenlos sind.

Wir wohnen in USA und führen unsere ganzen Telefonate nach Deutschland jetzt nur noch über Skype (0,021 $/min. ~ 0,017€/min.). Im Vergleich zu anderen Anbietern, Callingcard oder VOIP, ist das ganz gut. Die Leute, mit denen wir telefonieren sind immer alle total erstaunt, wenn wir ihnen erzählen, daß wir gerade über VOIP mit ihnen telefonieren. Kein Echo, keine große Verzögerung, einfach klarer Klang. Jetzt suchen wir noch ein Wireless-Headset und wenn möglich auch eine Wireless Webcam (wenn es sowas überhaupt gibt). Wir werden in diesem Land immer fauler  

Unser System:
P4, 3Ghz, 1GB RAM, DSL >3000 Flat (für $20/Monat  )

Das DSL hier in USA ist einfach nur genial. 1 Preis für den Anschluß und die dazugehörige Flat, keine Volumenbegrenzung oder ähnliches (kennen die hier überhaupt nicht). Fährst du irgendwo durch ein Wohngebiet, brauchst du nur dein Laptop aufzuklappen, W-Lan aktivieren und du kannst über irgend einen online gehen (einige ungesicherten Netzwerke).

Den Trafic haben ein Kollege und ich, bei einer 1 1/2-stündigen Skype Sitzung inkl. Video streaming einmal geschätzt. Es waren so ~ 100MB. Der Videostream war in einer guten Qualität.


Gruß Bjoern

Ps: Mich würden aber auch mal Erfahrungsberichte von "babble-usern" www.babble.net sehr interessieren.


----------



## MatMer (16 März 2006)

Hi, wegen der Hardware, also ich als alter Gamer habe mir damals ein Headset von Plantronics gekauft, wir hatten Teamspeak genutzt, da Skype für Gamer nicht so konfortabel war.
Vorher hatte ich auch ein billiges Headset wo  mich alle für Darth Vader hielten wegen der schlechten Qualität, aber mit dem Plantronics lief es super, es hörten mich alle, gute Kopfhörer dabei ...

Hat damals bei Ebay 30€ gekostet + Audioswitch....


----------



## babu (20 März 2006)

*VoIP*

Hallo,

ich glaube da würde ich doch lieber auf offene Protokolle, wie z.B. sip setzen.


----------



## seeba (20 März 2006)

Ich glaub, dass ich bei Skype "sebanarz" heiße, aber sich bin ich mir da nicht.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 März 2006)

Hmmm.... Kein Sebanarz zu finden............


----------



## seeba (20 März 2006)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm.... Kein Sebanarz zu finden............



Doch klein geschrieben.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 März 2006)

Schreibweise ist egal...... hatte dich aber nur in Deutschland gesucht und du hast kein Land angegeben


----------



## seeba (20 März 2006)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:
			
		

> Schreibweise ist egal...... hatte dich aber nur in Deutschland gesucht und du hast kein Land angegeben


Keine Ahnung, leg nicht so viel Wert auf meine Profile.


----------

